
Jsonstream – cli tool to transform streams of JSON - brettlangdon
https://github.com/brettlangdon/jsonstream
======
dozzie
So, it's like App::RecordStream, except very, very limited in what it can do?

~~~
brettlangdon
Yeah, very limited in what it can do. There are a bunch of tools similar to it
which have a lot more features built in, but what I really wanted was
something I could use easily with traditional UNIX tools like
sed/awk/sort/uniq/etc which tend to be difficult to use with JSON (in my case
JSON log lines).

~~~
dozzie
So again, it's like App::RecordStream, except for it can't do much.

~~~
brettlangdon
It doesn't appear that App::RecordStream knows how to deal with a stream of
JSON objects. You can split on a delimiter (newline), but you'll have to
either write some regular expression or some perl code in order to transform
each line of JSON into something else.

~~~
dozzie
> It doesn't appear that App::RecordStream knows how to deal with a stream of
> JSON objects.

No? You mean you missed recs-grep, recs-xform, recs-join, recs-sort and recs-
collate?

> you'll have to either write some regular expression or some perl code in
> order to transform each line of JSON into something else.

Something like what? Like sequence of INSERT to SQLite? Like tabular display
of selected fields? Like CSV? Or like gnuplot chart?

